# Kindle Fire Stand--Cheap!



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Here's a pic of the stand that I bought for my K2 that works just fine with the Fire as well:

http://www.amazon.com/Two-Wire-Display-Stand-Set/dp/B000RO3UPQ/ref=pd_sim_hg_5

Sorry, it's not a Prime item, but you get 2 stands for $5.95. Light weight and good quality, IMO.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

I have those too! They work great. I keep one at home and one at work.


----------



## omnibus34 (May 25, 2011)

You can get a business card holder at office depot, staples etc.  Small, cheap and practical as a kindle stand.


----------



## Holly B (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks for posting! My husband just got a Kindle Fire and we were looking around for something like this!


----------



## eneisch (Mar 22, 2009)

I got a couple of these at Michael's craft store a while back.  Can't remember how much I paid, but they were cheap.  Work well with iPads too.  Mine are white.


----------



## BMathison (Feb 4, 2011)

omnibus34 said:


> You can get a business card holder at office depot, staples etc. Small, cheap and practical as a kindle stand.


Oh -- that's a great idea! I'd love to have something small to set my Fire on when I'm cooking or listening to music. Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

BMathison said:


> Oh -- that's a great idea! I'd love to have something small to set my Fire on when I'm cooking or listening to music. Thanks for the tip!!


I'd suggest taking the Fire with you and trying it out before purchasing something. . .the Fire is a bit thicker than, say, the iPad, and might not fit on all such stands -- especially the ones that are made to be quite compact. Saw some in The Container store that worked for the iPad1 but NOT for the Fire because of how the notch was cut.


----------



## Kelvweb (Nov 18, 2011)

Hobby Lobby, JoAnns, Michaels etc. usually sell small plastic and metal easels that will hold the Fire.   

I bought a plastic one for $1.47 that works great as a Fire stand.  It comes apart for flat storage.  They are usually sold in the picture frame, plate stand or paint supply aisles.  I've seen them at Dollar Tree too.  They could be spray painted for customization.  .


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Kelvweb said:


> Hobby Lobby, JoAnns, Michaels etc. usually sell small plastic and metal easels that will hold the Fire.
> 
> I bought a plastic one for $1.47 that works great as a Fire stand. It comes apart for flat storage. They are usually sold in the picture frame, plate stand or paint supply aisles. I've seen them at Dollar Tree too. They could be spray painted for customization. .


Good for you. The purpose of my post was to alert folks to the cheaper alternatives

from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Kelvweb (Nov 18, 2011)

Some more inexpensive stand ideas:

The first two links are what the craft stores have:

http://easels.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=122
http://easels.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=75

http://www.displays2go.com/Category.aspx?ID=22245


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

I got a cheap one in five and below.  It is for  a ipod but works great with the fire.


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

I like the idea of a holder for the fire. At night in bed I use a rolled pillow against the wall and lean the kindle and fire on it against the wall and I can lay there with an arm rest and a kindle holder and all I have to do it turn the pages. and when I fall asleep the kindle is safe sitting on the pillow.

I need a holder for when I am in the living room though... that would be nice. I kinda like the pillows that hold books. http://www.amazon.com/Hog-Wild-Peeramid-Bookrest-Burgundy/dp/B000X4K292/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1325375175&sr=8-7

With something like this I can lay in my recliner and have it on my lap and read....


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

I just ran across this one. I wonder if they make it in Kindle size? LOL I love the idea... http://1saleaday.com/flash/plunge-stand/


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

For reading in bed DH & I use CoylCushions for his iPad and my Fire/Kindle. 
http://coylscustomcreations.com/


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And a reminder that we also have an Accessories forum...

you may find other ideas there...

Betsy


----------

